# Pastors and Theological Students: Any "Must Have" iPad Apps?



## N. Eshelman

What apps and programs do you love for your iPad? 

Which ones have made your study time more beneficial?


----------



## HoldFast

Olive Tree Bible Software


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

The Logos app is good, and getting better as they continue to upgrade its usefulness. I find it very helpful. Also, as a reader the iPad is unsurpassed with the various platforms and programs that allow for multiple sources for books. However, if you're going to store and read scanned PDF's of books no longer in print, I would recommend the iPad2 because of its greater operating memory and faster processor. On more than one occasion I have exhausted my iPad1's memory resources while viewing scanned images of old books in a standard PDF reader. However, the Google books app works well with their stuff, and the djvu reader works well with other scanned images if you can gen them in djvu.


----------



## fredtgreco

I use the Logos app all the time. The only thing it is missing, in my opinion, is highlighting capability. Can't wait until that shows up.

I also use the YouVersion Bible app (it now has audio Bibles).
Dragon Dictation is good for note taking

There are several good readers/PDF viewers:
GoodReader
iAnnotate (lets you do just about everything Adobe Acrobat can by way of annotating, commenting on PDFs)
iFiles
Zen Viewer HD

iThoughts HD is like Mind Manager (the best mind mapping program in my opinion) for iPad

There are several good note taking apps (finger, stylus or type):
Notes Plus
Penultimate
Evernote


----------



## kodos

Logos, GoodReader, Evernote are what I typically use with my iPad. 
Then I got my Macbook Air, and now the iPad is usually just for reading...


----------



## Notthemama1984

Angry Birds


----------

